# AAHHHHHHH!!!!!!



## longbeard (Oct 14, 2012)

I HATE SPIDERS!!!!
What kind is this thing, anybody know? And i was not gonna get any closer.
And NO, im not gonna cast it, and yes i killed it good! 
Did i mention that i hate spiders.
He was on a piece of osb i had leaning against my building and a heck of lookin nest on the back of it, look like hair and a hard shell. Aaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 14, 2012)

I didn't think they were that far North, but that sure looks like a Brown Widow (a type of Brown Recluse, I think - they are a little different than a regular Brown). They are nasty buggers and their bites will cause the flesh around the bite to rot off. They look a little different here, but where you found this guy perfectly describes their "hang outs".

Google Brown Recluse and Browb Widows to see the different variations. I think DEAD is the perfect taxonomy for this guy! YUCK!


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Insect and Spider Identification - Details on North American Bugs

This may help!


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 14, 2012)

That doesn't look _at all _like a brown recluse or brown widow.

Spider identification is even more difficult than wood identification, but that looks like it's probably a wolf spider. There are about 2300 species with practically a worldwide range. Many photos you find are of a female carrying her babies on her back, which makes the spider look completely different - bear that in mind when checking out photos.


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 14, 2012)

You've got yourself a wolf spider. They are most commonly mistaken for the brown recluse - but with a little further comparison - I would say it's definitely a wolf spider.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree with Martin.  It's a Wolf Spider and actually a good spider to have around.  I think you'd really love the female Wolf spider when she's carrying her babies. Her body looks huge and when you poke her, thousands of tiny spiders scatter in all directions.  Kinda creepy looking and resembles something you'd see in a horror movie

Jim Smith


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 14, 2012)

longbeard said:


> I HATE SPIDERS!!!!
> What kind is this thing, anybody know? And i was not gonna get any closer.
> And NO, im not gonna cast it, and yes i killed it good!
> Did i mention that i hate spiders.
> ...




Brown Furry Spider (Don't quote me on the name)  maybe?  A variation of a Wolf Spider.

Brown Furry Spider - BugGuide.Net


----------



## alphageek (Oct 14, 2012)

Jim Smith said:


> I agree with Martin.  It's a Wolf Spider and actually a good spider to have around.  I think you'd really love the female Wolf spider when she's carrying her babies. Her body looks huge and when you poke her, thousands of tiny spiders scatter in all directions.  Kinda creepy looking and resembles something you'd see in a horror movie
> 
> Jim Smith



Ewwww.. Just reading that makes my skin crawl!


----------



## longbeard (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks fellows
here is what was on back where "it" come from. And what tipped me off that there was a spider near, at the corner of the osb next to the ground, some leaves had piled up and there was a hole down thru them and the leaves were held together with a web.


the one end looks like another spider was forming, the other end was like a hard shell.
Also when i killed it, yellow looking stuff came out.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 14, 2012)

Yellow stuff?  Definately mutated. a mutated fukushima irradiated abomination that washed ashore and migrated to your yard.  Are you SURE it is dead and not just planning a new attack?  I seem to remember a possum on here last year doing that.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, It's as dead as dead can be. SMASHED into the ground.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 14, 2012)

I look around for these things every morning, while getting my coffee fix. Had one on the bedroom ceiling at 4:00 A.M. Glad I got him before Susanne saw it. I like to get the females with the babies. Saves me a lot of work down the road.:biggrin:


----------



## longbeard (Oct 14, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> I look around for these things every morning, while getting my coffee fix. Had one on the bedroom ceiling at 4:00 A.M. Glad I got him before Susanne saw it. I like to get the females with the babies. Saves me a lot of work down the road.:biggrin:


 
 You have these things inside?
If i found one inside, i'd burn the house down.


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 14, 2012)

That's what we have winter for in this country.  It keeps numbers of those little buggers under control.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 14, 2012)

I STILL don't see Wolf Spider. Maybe the photo quality on my phone is lacking, but in North America, Wolf Spiders ALWAYS have three rows or eyes. I don't see enough eyes to be a Wolf. Also, here at least, Wolf's don't web or nest.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, that second pic i posted, what is that, cause i swear it looks like another spider forming in the pic on the left, and the part on the right was like a shell, it crunched when i smashed it.

Also, i have looked at several pics (to the point that i will probablly dream about them tonight) but i hav'nt found a pic yet that i have seen and thought, thats it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 14, 2012)

longbeard said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > I look around for these things every morning, while getting my coffee fix. Had one on the bedroom ceiling at 4:00 A.M. Glad I got him before Susanne saw it. I like to get the females with the babies. Saves me a lot of work down the road.:biggrin:
> ...


Yep, they can squeeze thru small gaps, and sliding doors. They're smart too. Had one waiting outside the utility door. As soon as it opened, he was inside. But, didn't get far.:biggrin: I find about one per month inside. Have found 3 scorpions in two years, but it's been over a year since the last one.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 14, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > dalecamino said:
> ...


 
I would be packing and moving, my wife and daughter cant stand any type of bugs in the house, even moths, stink bugs, bout the only thing they can handle is a fly.  I told her today, I said, i probablly should'nt show you this, but, she went back to house at a fast pace.:biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 14, 2012)

I find them inside as well, usually this time of year when the weather is just starting to cool off.  Thats where I first saw a large female and noticed that her body looked weird, like it was moving on the surface.  When I poked her all those tiny babies scattered many under the clothes drier.  Now I only bother them to show my grandkids who, like me, love nature in all it's different forms (except chiggers - I really don't like chiggers).

Jim Smith


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 14, 2012)

I found a tiny toad in the guest bathroom yesterday. She uses that bathroom daily. Good thing she sleeps late :biggrin: By tiny, I mean 1/2" long with legs folded. She opened the screen door to the front porch today, and a chameleon ran in on her. I thought she was gonna pee all over herself.:biggrin:


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 14, 2012)

One more reason I love Canada and will never complain about the cold!  I'll take snow over hurricanes, earth quakes, snakes or spiders any day!

AK


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 14, 2012)

GEEZ, big tough guys. And I thought that I was afraid of creepy crawly's. Mind you I react very rapidly if one gets on me!!!!!
___________________
Bob.
The sun came up this morning. Great start to the day, now it's up to me to make it better.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm really fortunate in that my wife is not easily spooked by critters.  We find Chameleons in the house all the time in the summer and she has no problem catching them (or trying to - those things are really quick), to let them go outside.  A while back she casually told me she saw a snake by the back deck.  When I got her to discribe it to me, I knew it was a Copperhead.  I caught it and taught it how to write as it is the pen I carry with me most of the time.

Jim Smith


----------



## dexter0606 (Oct 15, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> One more reason I love Canada and will never complain about the cold! I'll take snow over hurricanes, earth quakes, snakes or spiders any day!
> 
> AK


 
We still have wolf spiders!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 15, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> One more reason I love Canada and will never complain about the cold! *I'll take snow* over hurricanes, earth quakes, snakes or spiders any day!
> 
> AK


You won't have to take it ---- we'll give it to you, free.


----------



## Jjartwood (Oct 15, 2012)

Let me see if I got this: You see a spider,scream like a little girl,before you kill it you run in the house grab something to take a picture of the monster so people will believe that you did battle with this creature of unnatural origins to protect mankind .
Are you sure that it's lair on your deck was not part of some mother ship that was strategically dropped there to spy on the creepy two legged life form that red stuff comes out of when they're stepped on by the KING SPIDER?
Either way,YOU ARE THE MAN!!!! I am going to nuke the whole neighborhood with bug bombs to be sure that none of those nasty pods landed here. When you see a mushroom cloud that smells like raid, you'll know I got them


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 15, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > One more reason I love Canada and will never complain about the cold! *I'll take snow* over hurricanes, earth quakes, snakes or spiders any day!
> ...



HEY!!!!! Quit given my snow away. Barely got any last year, now I know why....... :tongue:


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 15, 2012)

longbeard said:


> Thanks fellows
> here is what was on back where "it" come from. And what tipped me off that there was a spider near, at the corner of the osb next to the ground, some leaves had piled up and there was a hole down thru them and the leaves were held together with a web.
> View attachment 82809
> 
> ...



I think you killed a black wooly chrysalis. Leopard Moth.

Bottom of page Valerie's Austin Bug Collection: Insects > Lepidoptera (butterflies, moths) > Call for Caterpillars I've found a couple caterpillars here, but never found a Chrysalis.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 15, 2012)

longbeard said:


> I HATE SPIDERS!!!!
> What kind is this thing, anybody know? And i was not gonna get any closer.
> And NO, im not gonna cast it, and yes i killed it good!
> Did i mention that i hate spiders.
> ...



He's a Wolf. 

Here's all you need to know for our area.

http://www.wvagriculture.org/images/Literature/Spiders.pdf


----------



## WIDirt (Oct 15, 2012)

Honestly, sounds like the funnel web spiders we have here in Colorado. They create webs in juniper shrubs, tall weeds, piles of leaves, pretty much anywhere they can have a tunnel about 6-10" long. They can, and will attack animals, people, or other critters that disturb them. We had so many, and me being allergic to them, we just said to heck with it and pulled every shrub we had in the yard. Still find them around the shed and the small junk pile I am too lazy to get rid of.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 15, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew_K99 said:
> ...


We didn't have a lot last year either but year before last we had enough to satisfy me for the rest of my life.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 16, 2012)

I know that lots of people are afraid of them, but in reality spiders are really good to have around with a few exceptions.  I catch them and put them outside because they ear lots of bugs that aren't so nice.


----------

